# Hay Flake question



## ksj0225 (Dec 15, 2010)

How much is a "flake".  We bought round bales so I'm not sure that matters but I keep reading about 5-6 flacks or 2 flakes and I'm not sure how much that is!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Dec 15, 2010)

Round bales don't have flakes. In a rectangular bale, when you remove the strings, the hay is compacted into slices, like a loaf of bread. Those slices are called flakes. They will vary in weight from one type of hay to another (alfalfa is heavier than bermuda grass) and from one bale size to another, the flakes in a 50 pound bale will of course be smaller than the flakes in a 125 pound bale.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 15, 2010)

A "flake" is not a true measurement term!!  Its farmer slang!  Its approximately 3 inches or so..off a square bale.  1/20th of a bale...approximate wieght 3lbs...thats a flake.  

Approximately!!!


----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yep, um that explains a lot..... NOT!!!

Ok, I'll just stick with filling up the feeder!!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry that did'nt answer your question.  But there is no such thing as Ariel said in a round bale.  It only in square bales.  

How many goats are you feeding???  If your pulling from a round bale..a flake will be about 3 to 4 inches in thickness and about  2ft wide??  

Make sure the hay is tightly compacted with thinking of that meausurement!!!  

Its hard!! Your making us put a circle in a square!!!!    

Just kidding good luck!!!


----------



## freemotion (Dec 15, 2010)

If you are feeding free choice 24/7, just keep those feeders full!  Yep, everyone's idea of a flake is different....just like snowflakes, no two are alike!


----------



## Calliopia (Dec 15, 2010)

Man I wish I could measure hay in flakes...  (glares at her piggie goats) 


I'm tossing by the bale  (L)


----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm feeding 5 boer's.

One buck that is 8 months old, two does that are 10 months old and 2 two year olds that are "with child(ren)"!!!

And yes I know that I need to seperate the buck...  Dang cold is getting in the way.


----------



## freemotion (Dec 15, 2010)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> I'm feeding 5 boer's.
> 
> One buck that is 8 months old, two does that are 10 months old and 2 two year olds that are "with child(ren)"!!!
> 
> And yes I know that I need to seperate the buck...  Dang cold is getting in the way.


Ummm....the doelings are also "with child" by now, hope that is ok.... Sorry if I insulted your intelligence, don't mean to, but many newbies don't realize how fertile young goats are.  So....just in case....


----------



## Ariel301 (Dec 15, 2010)

If I was feeding a set amount per goat in meal-size portions (instead of a free-choice feeder) I would not measure by "flakes" anyway, though many people do. There is just too much variation between sizes of flakes. I would measure by the pound, I would figure 4-6 pounds of hay per day for each full size dairy doe to be sure they got enough and account for wastage. (They waste a lot...) However, it's much easier for me to just fill a large feeder and keep it full, I have two feeders that each hold about 200 pounds of hay, so I just top it off whenever it gets low, and the goats help themselves. It's a very low-maintenance system. If round bales were available here, I would buy those, because they are typically a pretty good price compared to getting a whole stack of little bales.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 15, 2010)

The flake size also depends on tightly the hay is packed. Obviously, highly packed hay will have heavier flakes than loosely packed. Plus, loosely packed hay doesn't flake as well.


----------

